# My Garage Build



## M400BHP

How do chaps, sharing with you here is my garage build, excuse any writing that doesn't make sense, i have copy & pasted this from another forum.

This is my first post as this user as for some reason my other username i've had for a while won't let me log back in.

Started on the new garage at home today after finally being given the thumbs up from the planning office.

My lovely well maintained garden this morning.



Had a delivery



Started digging





Completed





Back gardens been a mess since I moved here but never bothered spending money on it or any time as this was always my intentions. Got a 20T skip coming tomorrow to fill with the crap out the ground, concrete the bases Tuesday and then we should be flying along

Filled the skip tonight



Multi tasking!



Mud gone



Shutters done



Concrete booked for 4pm tomorrow :top:

Concreted now, will sort out block, sand and cement to be delivered tomorrow.



Shuttered one bit to save on concrete







Foundation block laid :top:

Had the weekend off as I was at Combe.

Levelled it out tonight, looks lot better, stone coming Wednesday, and concrete booked for Friday so get the slab done.





Stoned it up tonight.



That's about 4/5 inch below top of block which is finished floor level,

The blinded it with sand a little to stop the visquine getting punctured



Got some re-bar ordered and need to pick that up:top::top:

Was meant to concrete tomorrow evening but my labour have all gone AWOL so it's Monday eve now.

Concreted the base. Just finished, absolutely shattered!





Had a big delivery.



And started





Getting there







Insulation gets delivered tomorrow, as does another 3 bags of sand, some more cement and the catnic lintels. 

Went into work yesterday and made my lintel for over the door





Then it went for galvanising this morning and then picked it back up at 4pm. Straight to my house and put it up.





CatNic lintels in over the door & window



Did a bit more last night. Swept it out and tidied place up. Got 3 beams to fit tonight for the roof.







Sorted beams out today and fixed timber to top flange





Fitting



And fit



Well, rafters are on





Door and window fitted





Right folks, it's been a while. Been on holiday and then returned to a massive work load so not had chance to catch up with it.

Had a phone call Friday to say my door is being delivered tomorrow 

Roof is on anyway, gutters, etc. once water right I can move contents of the shed into it so I can then dig drains etc.

Back yard was looking a right state too so had a good tidy up yesterday. Filled trailer up twice!

Strapped it back and made some cleats to hold wall plate onto the beam, not the prettiest but won't be seen once roller door is on 


Rafters



Fascia board



Tidy with all this gone



View from my back door. Next step landscaping



Well it's been a while. Progress was slow over winter due to my workload, weather & the dark nights.

Here's some recent pictures, I will take more tomorrow.









Few more, dug the foundations for a roadway to the garage, now has stone in it but no pictures of that, took out a good 15 ton i think.






Haha. No this has been trying enough thanks Martin.

Next we have









You can see my temporary garden shed outside the door

Mopped out all ready to grout, done this afternoon so will catch some snaps tomorrow and also ordered some units today.



Tiles are now fully grouted, and I unloaded the new units into the garage yesterday. And tonight started fitting them.

Ended up in garage till 10:30 and they're all fitted. Protective film still on them minus one so you can see the colour.

Unfortunately that's it for a month as I'm off into hospital tomorrow for surgery so im sorn'd for a while. 























Thats how far i've got so far, happy to finally have a place where i can tinker away with the cars and not be subjected to the hours of coronation street that i have put up with in recent months.

Will update as progress continues.


----------



## Rowe

that's amazing! as is the RS!


----------



## barkerp

amazing


----------



## dubber

Wow that is one awesome garage you have there. Love the fiesta too the compomotives really suit it well. Is it an rs turbo?


----------



## Dan_Mol

Stunning build, love the tiled floor.


----------



## M400BHP

Thanks chaps for the comments, yes the fiesta is an RS Turbo, isn't actually mine, is my girlfriends car.

mine are in my unit and will be coming to mine soon


----------



## JODmeister

Loving this........great job.


----------



## Zetec-al

Awesome garage! So jelous haha!


----------



## Paul08

That looks great, well done! Up there with the American garage builds on GJ


----------



## brad mole

wow that is amazing. the quality of the work is fantastic! what size is the garage?


----------



## Ducky

Loving the floor tiles, very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Alfa male

Wow very impressive and not jealous much !

What worktops are you going for?


----------



## M400BHP

Thanks chaps. 

The work tops are installed. Some of the pictures aren't quite in order properly. 

Want to do more but I'm running out of money at moment as getting married in May and it's not cheap!


----------



## subarufreak

awesome garage, love the fiesta!


----------



## consettphil

great space, wish i could lay floor tiles that neat and level.

lovely RS too :thumb:


----------



## Mike!

Get a bed and fridge in there and I'll move in!


----------



## shipseys

Fantastic - what a great space to tinker. A credit to you


----------



## Damo80

I wish my garage was that big. You could even fit a 2 post lift in there


----------



## M400BHP

Thanks chaps. I do have a 2 post ramp in my other garage/workshop. That's wherecthe cars are parked. Just built this garage so I can have a select couple at home too


----------



## squiretolley

Jealous!!! Love it!


----------



## cossierick

Andy , most people envy a garage like that. show them the workshop lol

Looking very nice. S1 and monte in there I think !

rick


----------



## Leo19

Great work, very nice space. What size is that?


----------



## chongo

Stunning, can't wait for the finish mate.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

looks awesome mate!


----------



## M400BHP

Thanks again

Rick, how we doing?

The S1 will be staying in the workshop this year as its in the carcoon but i should have Monte in there soon


----------



## Farqui

Spectacular, well done


----------



## yetizone

Beautifully done - the interior of the garage is just superb


----------



## M400BHP

Cheers, underside of the roof is being boarded today, they'll finish tomorrow and then i'll sort out it getting skimmed


----------



## Floyd

That looks unbelievably good. Makes me feel fat and lazy as i've put off cleaning out my garage for the last 2 weeks lol


----------



## cossierick

M400BHP said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Rick, how we doing?
> 
> The S1 will be staying in the workshop this year as its in the carcoon but i should have Monte in there soon


Not bad mate, will hopefully catch up in the summer!!

Just been looking through the s1 build aswell, looks Very nice .


----------



## dstill

Like this type of thread, keep up the good work.


----------



## Crafoo

Amazing work, I'm mega jealous.

That's a right man cave and you've kitted it out nicely, I wish I had that much space in my garage.

The next house I move to is definitely going to have enough land to build something like this. :thumb:

I understand if you'd rather not say but what's the rough cost of a build like this? And what dimensions are we talking?


----------



## M400BHP

Crafoo, price wise i'm not too sure, i've done a lot of the work myself, except the brickwork and roof, 

but realistically as it stands now, about £10k, the door, tiles and kitchen were £3000. Expensive but they make it what it is.

Dimensions are 8300x6000 external. 100 face brick, 100 cavity, 100 inner skin.


----------



## Crafoo

I honestly expected it to be more than that (but I guess doing a lot yourself keeps costs down)

Truly excellent work though fella, you've got a cracking place to be able to work on the car now in comfort, hope you didn't forget a kettle 

Did you ever consider putting a pit in so you could work under the car easy?


----------



## Sicskate

I think you really need to show us what will be living in there


----------



## M400BHP

Crafoo, I have another garage with a ramp in for any work that needs to be done on a car. 

Yes it's certainly helped, labour is a big factor of the price really. 

Car wise, my escort Cosworth will be living in it.


----------



## M400BHP

Underside of the roof boarded. Now for a skim of plaster & then paint


----------



## alan h M

looking good. 

you are very low on screws in those slabs. I would have about twice that


----------



## littlejack

EXCELLENT!! work Next stop south wales to build me one ...


----------



## GTISnoopy

A nice sized garage and nice to see someone not scrimping on the details.

The more garages i see with downlighters on the outside walls the more ive decided its not for me as it shows every imperfection on the brick work.

The tiled floor, units and interior look great. 
I also like the two heaters you have fitted, I'll have to look into those.

May i ask what pitch the room is?


----------



## spitandpolish

What a fantastic job!


----------



## AndyC

Proper mancave - superb.


----------



## 20vKarlos

This looks amazing!

I want to see the Unit! if this is where a select couple are going to be stored, I want to see the rest and the Amazing workspace you undoubtedly have!

Really nice garage and I am not jealous one bit


----------



## Mack

Savage looking  great build!!


----------



## ESPEC

Love the build & worktop ... Can only dream of a garage like that . Well done pal


----------



## shudaman

Proper job that is! Very nice floor tiles too!


----------



## jamesgti

That's awesome mate looking forward to seeing more progress.


----------



## Mk3Brick

Thats awesome, proper green eyed monster right now.


----------



## lejenko

Amazing work, that floor is superb hmmmm got me thinking now -_-


----------



## 182_tom

Stunning space. I now have garage envy :-(


----------



## M400BHP

Thanks for the comments chaps.

Plasterer has been

Knowing the mess they make I took precautions


----------



## Bigoggy

If only you knew how jelous i am of this !!!!! Brilliant build that mate


----------



## M400BHP

20vKarlos said:


> This looks amazing!
> 
> I want to see the Unit! if this is where a select couple are going to be stored, I want to see the rest and the Amazing workspace you undoubtedly have!
> 
> Really nice garage and I am not jealous one bit


Thank you. This was a picture from when it was in a ford magazine. They're not all mine though. And the occupants have changed a little as this is over 2 years ago


----------



## M400BHP

i also dug the trench to run all services to the garage and it rained hard, now i have a 2 foot moat around my house!

So the decision to put some land drains has been made to try and keep water from standing on the lawn once its sorted.


----------



## jamesgti

Wow all those old Skool fords are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ianFRST

crikey, how have i only just seen this!!

superb mate, looks classy. 

a nice boiler in the corner with some central heating and hot water, and its a place to move into  haha


----------



## Wollymitt1

Great job, hopefully one day I'll have something similar. I wish anyway haha.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE

Awesomeness and love the TV just super for motor-sports while you are working away


----------



## camerashy

Great build could you give me some information on your main inside strip lights pleaseThanks


----------



## ricky_patel

most detailers dream garage. hard to find space down here in london


----------



## M400BHP

Thanks guys



camerashy said:


> Great build could you give me some information on your main inside strip lights pleaseThanks


What is it you want to know fella?


----------



## dubb

Just picked my jaw up off the floor. I wish I had the gumption/money & know how to do this!


----------



## 20vKarlos

M400BHP said:


> Thank you. This was a picture from when it was in a ford magazine. They're not all mine though. And the occupants have changed a little as this is over 2 years ago


ERM...OH MY     Goodness!!!! 
I don't care if this was two years ago or yesterday... these cars are just YUM!

Can I come an sleep, maybe even live in the Unit :lol:


----------



## camerashy

M400BHP said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> What is it you want to know fella?


Hi - I have 8ft fluorescent strip lights at the moment but want to replace with a whiter light.etc
I'm interested in the length, are they single or double lights, LED watts any info would help greatly
Thanks
Dave


----------



## M400BHP

I will look for you & get back to you. 

I do know they're 6 foot singles, can't recall wattage. 



Thank you all for your comments. Been ceiling painting tonight but it's a long winded monotonous job


----------



## M400BHP

Started painting last night as the plaster is now dry.

Bought some Dulux one coat in an attempt to get it done with only 1 application. I think it'll actually do the job. Slow process though.


----------



## adamb87

talk about garage envy !! Think you may have just ruined my saturday !! haha


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Paint is making things much brighter! Good job! 

P.S. New plaster should have a mist coat(diluted contract Matt) before painting.


----------



## Rhys

Awesome build!

What garage floor tiles you use?


----------



## M400BHP

getthewheelsinl said:


> Paint is making things much brighter! Good job!
> 
> P.S. New plaster should have a mist coat(diluted contract Matt) before painting.


oops, well i havn't done, but in all honesty i despise painting so i doubt i'd of done a second coat :lol:

Thanks for the comments chaps


----------



## M400BHP

Rhys said:


> Awesome build!
> 
> What garage floor tiles you use?


They're just porcelain floor tiles, available from any tile mart etc


----------



## getthewheelsinl

M400BHP said:


> oops, well i havn't done, but in all honesty i despise painting so i doubt i'd of done a second coat :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the comments chaps


Ha - fair play mate. You might get away with it! Just helps with paint adhesion to the new plaster and helps to eliminate delaminating/flaking of the paint from the plaster surface. Quite a large area - airless sprayer might have been easier!

Looking forward to seeing the 'completed look!

P.S. I ain't a decorator - just into DIY!!


----------



## M400BHP

Cheers, seems to be ok so far. Was hoping to get it done but been doing 14 hour days so not had chance yet.


----------



## Chris Dyson

Very nice build. Great tiles!


----------



## M400BHP

Managed to finish off the painting today. Tidied up and it now looks something like.


----------



## Crafoo

That's looking fantastic mate.

You must be really happy with the results.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Looks nice & clean now - good job! Did you need building warrant as well as planning? If so, did they request any special fire protection paint?!?) for the steelwork?


----------



## M400BHP

No, roof steel doesn't require fire protection. Didn't have a building warrant either.


----------



## M400BHP

Been busy doing some groundwork

Pipe work in for top water, electric to garage now run in aswell as water. Started doing the footings for the extension too on side of the house.



I did however put up some prints



Also started doing the extension

i had a busy bank holiday working away and do as much as i can at night, had a builder in at work this week and he finished wednesday morning so i sent him round to my house for the rest of the week and he's bricked up the footings.


----------



## M400BHP

Had an old dealership sign, so made use of it, stripped it out as old wiring was goosed, fit new light. Mounted it 2 inch from the wall with Blue LED strip behind it. Spot on


----------



## subarufreak

nice!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

That's cool! I really like that! 

If it were mine, I'd probably have it as a semi sealed unit so that it's not leaking light out of the sides, but I understand it needs to have air for cooling :thumb:


----------



## M400BHP

Thanks folks. I don't think it does leak light actually. I'll have to check but the picture might just be a trick on the eye


----------



## Bkjames

Looks awesome mate 


Brian


----------



## M400BHP

Thanks Brian


----------



## Soul boy 68

Garage is so big you could do a u turn with the car inside it, awesome stuff and worth every penny spent.:thumb:


----------



## DaN-GuM

That's awesome fair play


----------



## kieranar

My dream man cave !!, awesome !!!!


----------



## Cy-Zuki

VERY nice!


----------



## Hufty

Awesome, 1 quick question why no mk1 or mk2 escorts in your collection ?


----------



## M400BHP

Hufty said:


> Awesome, 1 quick question why no mk1 or mk2 escorts in your collection ?


Next on the list, problem is longer i leave it, the more they're going up in value


----------



## kobe

so jealous.......


----------



## Elliot_C

@M400BHP Loving this build thread. Its how id love my garage  Also sorry for the random question, but any chance to could send me the part number of you black top chest. Thinking about trading my smaller tp check in for something larger


----------



## nickabbott2008

If Carlsberg did garages...!

Makes me laugh all the new build houses with "garages" where you have to push the car in as there's no room to open the doors once inside!

Those aren't garages! This is a garage!

Very nice and well worth the effort!


----------



## Spoony

Lovely, that's my ideal garage there!


----------



## M400BHP

Elliot_C said:


> @M400BHP Loving this build thread. Its how id love my garage  Also sorry for the random question, but any chance to could send me the part number of you black top chest. Thinking about trading my smaller tp check in for something larger


I don't know it sorry, ask a Snap On Dealer, they'll sort you out.

Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## M400BHP

Will take some snaps and update this too


----------



## M400BHP

Bit of an update, i've been busy with other things but hit it hard in the last 2 weeks. :top:


----------



## Kev_mk3

stunning garage and great read.


----------



## M400BHP

How we started Saturday Morning and how we finished Saturday night, 7 ton of stone in the back ready for the flags to go down, (note the overloaded trailer, only 2 ton overweight )

Installed the drain to take run off the garden, just going to dig 2 more land drains to T into it.


----------



## legs

Looking good mate, all the hard work is paying off


----------



## M400BHP

Well its been a while since i have updated this but i will be doing in the next couple of weeks as everything is nearly done


----------



## cossiecol

Insanely jealous! hoping to build a garage myself when we move to a bigger house later this year, prepare for your design to be copied  :thumb:


----------



## AlexJT

This looks amazing! Gorgeous cars too! Anymore update?


----------



## VenomUK

That's one hell of a man cave you've got going on there mate


----------



## zeb

epic! :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R

amazing work mate and cracking space now


----------



## gotamintvtr

great read thanks for sharing. I've just done a self build extension the rear of my house with a side extension left to do and a garage and summer house. 

One question as I'm just a DIY'er how comes you built one skin at a time and left the ties out waiting. is it not easier to do the inner and outer skin together and make easier to keep courses level?


----------



## 4StringBass

Just taken 15 mins to read through the thread. Awesome project and inspiring me to get my finger out and get ours started. Top work fella!


----------



## taz007

fantastic build mate


----------



## Joech92

Great work!


----------



## henners

Great thread. Look forward to seeing the end results.


----------



## Demetrios72

Very nice indeed :thumb:

I'd love to have a space like that


----------



## Palmer02

Outstanding build


----------



## Patch234

Every man's dream! Excellent stuff. Congratulations


----------



## Mr Max

Absolutely fantastic, top work!!


----------



## M400BHP

Just logged back in after a dry spell of not being online, it's changed considerably, Will aim to get some pictures taken and upload them, although i did have some problems with PB last time i went to use it.


----------



## thestig84

Fantastic garage! Looking forward to seeing the update. Been a great read so far.


----------



## mattr8700

I get so jealous every time I see these builds. This looks fantastic.


----------



## M400BHP

Ok as promised, the back garden is a mess but due to the amount of rain we've had, i can't even step foot on the grass.





Another 4 course of brick to go on, but as mentioned above, the grass is so wet i can't walk on it so that'll be a job for spring/summer



flagged the bit at the back so can have a BBQ on the one nice day of the year



extensions done, next stage starts soon and will be done for summer.





Just got driveway and front to do.

Thats the garage done now so i'll probably not update anymore as this isn;t a house forum lol


----------



## WO-WO

Looks great, a very enviable space!


----------



## M400BHP

thank you


----------



## goldenpirate

Wow that's really amazing, good job. Very jealous haha!


----------



## ActionTracked

Awesome build! All the little touches make it into a great build.

You must be very pleased how it all turned out


----------

